# This afternoon



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought I would let you know that Jo and I are meeting for lunch today in Malaga City ... if neither of us are back online by 4.30 pm please send out a search party .... we could have got lost between the Coffee shop and the office / car park!!!!

Dont laugh ..... we had directional problems on our last get together! lol

Sue xx :spit:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Life's one big lunchtime for you two Bimbos!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Life's one big lunchtime for you two Bimbos!


 Its a good job we both love ya! otherwise that comment may have caused offence ................ but doesnt! lol 

We are really looking forward to setting the World to rights within a 1 hour and thirty minute time scale! that should allow us plenty of time to get things sorted - and still have time to gossip!!!

Sue xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Im back at my desk safe and sound .... although slightly tiddly! a glass of white wine does that to me in the afternoons when I havent eaten anything! lol .... anyway Jo arrived safely too and we had a lovely chat and catch up --- I met her lovely OH too which was bonus! ..... its just a shame that time passes so quickly ... I,m sure we would have kept going all afternoon!

Sue x :spit:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I met her lovely OH too which was bonus!


I feel sorry for him!

He gets a few days break from work over here in Spain....and all the poor sod gets to do is repair all the things Jo broke since he was here last!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I feel sorry for him!
> 
> He gets a few days break from work over here in Spain....and all the poor sod gets to do is repair all the things Jo broke since he was here last!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I want to stick up for her right now ... but you could be right! Sue xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I feel sorry for him!
> 
> He gets a few days break from work over here in Spain....and all the poor sod gets to do is repair all the things Jo broke since he was here last!



Oi!!!!!! He likes it, it makes him feel important!!!!! Were your ears burning Xtreme??????????


Sue it was lovely to see you! We need to have longer next time!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I want to stick up for her right now


I believe there are websites where you can buy the necessary _apparatus_ for that sort of malarkey!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I believe there are websites where you can buy the necessary _apparatus_ for that sort of malarkey!



I havent nuked you for a while have I Xtreme!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I havent nuked you for a while have I Xtreme!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


No....I haven't felt the wrath of the post-menopausal HRT generation for a good few days!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No....I haven't felt the wrath of the post-menopausal HRT generation for a good few days!



POST????? HRT????????
:boxing:


Jo xx


----------

